# الجزء الرابع والأخير من كتاب الــــ sensors



## م.كامل زياد (17 فبراير 2007)

أعزائي هذا هو الجزء الاخير من الكتاب الذي وعدتكم به ارجو ان تكونو قد استفدتم منه

هذا الكتاب بسيط الفهم وشامل تقريبا لجميع انواع الحساسات المستخدمة في البيئة الصناعية


الكتاب خير جليس في ايامنا هذه​ 
اخوكم م. كامل زياد​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, وأتمنى مزيداً من هذه الأنواع القيمة من الكتب
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## هاني حسين (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخ م.كامل زياد على هذا الجهد البناء


----------



## mhsokasha (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tammamr (20 فبراير 2007)

*من تمام*

شكرا جداً على الكتاب القيم ولكن لا يوجد جزء اول و ثاني رجاء:1:


----------



## Mustafa M.Sebeka (21 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اجى الكريم هذا الكتاب اكثر من رائع


----------



## Mustafa M.Sebeka (21 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم هذا الكتاب اكثر من رائع


----------



## وائل عبده (12 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## الموحد (22 مارس 2007)

Thanx very much


----------



## م.وسيم (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا الك يا بش مهندس كامل وبارك الله فيك على جهودك

الصحيح انا شخصيا استفدت من الكتب .......


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (3 أبريل 2007)

:14: الى الامام والى قسم متميز بجهزدكم الجبارة


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (10 أبريل 2007)

أخ ذياد
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب القيم 
أرجو منك أن ترشدنى عن كيفية الحصول على الأجزاء 1و2و3
كما أود أن اخبرك باننى سوف أشارك قريبا بكتاب فى نفس الموضوع, لعله يلقى إستحسانك


----------



## profshimo (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب الرائع لكن كيف يمكن الحصول على الثلاثة اجزاء الأخرى؟؟


----------



## مازن Mazen (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي لكن اين أجد الجزء الاول والثالث


----------



## ابن الميكاترونكس (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohamed55555 (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب القيم 
أرجو منك أن ترشدنى عن كيفية الحصول على الأجزاء 1و2و3


----------



## عاشق الورود1 (2 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله 
الف شكر
اطلع على المواضيع الاتية 
بناء دارات التحكم بسرعة التحكم بمحركات التيار المستمر والمتردد 
تشغيل المحركات 
صيانة المحركات واعطالها 
التحكم في المحركات باستخدام الدارات الكهربائية
التحكم في المحركات باستخدام التحكم المنطقي المبرمج PLC
مخططات تصيل وتشغيل المحركات
مخططات توصيل وتشغيل اجهزة التحكم المنطقي المبرمج 
اقراء المواضيع الموجودة على الروابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=63103
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64170
مخططات توصيل اجهزة التحكم بالالات مع الشرح 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=10622
تشخيص الأعطال الكهربائية لمحركات التيار المتردد نظريا وعمليا 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=10624
تشخيص الأعطال الكهربائية لمحركات التيار المستمر نظريا وعمليا 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=10623


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الـــصريـــح (31 أغسطس 2008)

يسلمو....................


----------



## taqi (16 يناير 2009)

alah ya36eek el 3afyaaaaaaaa
thanks


----------



## احمد سالم السنهوتى (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## engsahar (1 مايو 2010)

لوسمحتم ممكن الاجزاء الاولى


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (2 مايو 2010)

م/ زياد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع ، وندعو الله أن يرزقك بالعلم النافع


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (4 مايو 2010)

Thanks my friend...................................................................


----------

